# Interdeck Non-Skid Application



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well the non-skid application went great here are some pictures we did 2 coats of Interdeck I mixed 2 parts white and 1 part gray.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

WOW! Nice job!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks good, Scot

Let us know after the summer if the grey is light enough that it didn't get too hot underfoot!


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

I got the color mix ratio from another forum, and he said its great and not hot under foot, he tried several ratios.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

It looks fantastic! when can you do my boat?

Fred


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone this weekend finished the above the waterline paint, what a big step for our project.



freddy4888 said:


> It looks fantastic! when can you do my boat?
> 
> Fred


 Well Fred if its just a matter of taping and painting what I call the "Glory Work" I will get you my address and you can send me a plane ticket, but if its the entire job including sanding after knowing all the work that it takes my hourly price is really high..lol.

Scott


----------

